# Outdoors Live radio



## dleier

Saturday morning we talked with Dr. John Jenks--SDSU professor who has been studying the cougars in the Black Hills. Fresh off the incident on the Ma Da Hey trail near Grassy Butte, Dr.Jenks provided some excellent insight into the reasons why cougar populations are spreading back onto the prairies of the Midwest. www.easterncougarnet.org is a great website tracking confirmed and unconfirmed cougar sightings.

We discussed outdoors stories from across the US with Brian Lynn from www.espn.com The upcoming Great Outdoor Games, PETA employees cooking their own goose, and the illegal wildlife trade as a billion dollar industry.

North Dakota game warden Corey Erck gave us some tips to stay safe on the water as the busy 4th of July holiday is fast approaching.

Next week Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacounrtymagazine.com takes us salmon fishing on Lake Sak. We take a peak inside the prospects for fall duck hunting with waterfowl biologist Mike(not Tom) Szymanski and Nancy Boldt get's us geared up for the Becomming and Outdoorswoman seminar taking place at Lake Metigoshe.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson *

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Today Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacounrtymagazine.com told us about salmon fishing on Lake Sak. We discussed the prospects for fall duck flight with waterfowl biologist Mike(not Tom) Szymanski. Nancy Boldt got us geared up for the Becomming and Outdoorswoman seminar taking place at Lake Metigoshe. The get more information logon to www.discovernd.com/gnf

Next week we'll watch the pages of the July issue of the North Dakota Outdoors magazine come to life with Ron Wilson. Perr Kapaun from the Barnes County Wildlife Club goes over this years Hunters for the Hungry program. Greg Power takes us below the surface of Lake Sak to find out how the cold water habitat and smelt are doing this year.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected][/url]


----------



## dleier

Today we watched the pages of the July issue of the North Dakota Outdoors magazine come to life with Ron Wilson. The magazine is coming out soon with stories on ND prairie chickens, aquatic nuisance species and an indepth look at the biology of catch and release.

Perry Kapaun from the Barnes County Wildlife Club discussed this years Hunters for the Hungry program. Basically taking deer and putting them into the hands of people who can use the meat. The tags are plenty, the need for food is there, hunters are willing to spend the money on tags, but the kicker is getting the deer processed and that takes money.

Greg Power took us below the surface of Lake Sak to find out how the cold water habitat and smelt are doing this year. The lake is on the rise and that's a good thing for the fishery and access. But a hot August is reason for concern and more moisture is needed in the terms of rain and winter snow pack in the mountains.

Saturday July 16 on Outdoors Live. The deer lottery process runs throughout the summer, and Greg Freeman will check in to keep us upto date.

If your looking for the latest lottery information, goto www.discovernd.com/gnf.

We'll also take you to the site of an archeological dig with ND paleontologist Johan Hoganson, he'll shed some light on what you need to keep in mind if you find everything from arrowheads, to buffalo skulls.

And it's time for a mid-summer watchable wildlife update with Mark Gonazlez. 
Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Here's a recap of Saturday July 16 on Outdoors Live. The deer lottery process runs throughout the summer, and Greg Freeman relayed the August 3 deadline for those who were unsuccessful in the 1st lottery and the Aug 10 deadeline for those that want another remaining tag.

If your looking for the latest lottery information, goto www.discovernd.com/gnf.

We'll also took you to the site of an archeological dig with ND paleontologist Johan Hoganson, shed some light on what you need to keep in mind if you find everything from arrowheads, to buffalo skulls. Basically treat it like a crime scene. Contact the ND Geological Survey to find out what to do next.

And it's time for a mid-summer watchable wildlife update with Mark Gonazlez.

This week on Outdoors Live, we'll check in with the Cheif Chef of the Outdoors Live kitchen for summer time grilling tips...the fishey type. And we'll hook up with Chris Grondahl, NDGF Outreach supervisor.

Also on tap is Rory Beil with MeritCare, he'll give us some tips and pointers about getting into shape for the fast approaching fall hunts.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

If you missed today's show. Jeb Williams dissected some great information on the future of hunting and the need to take a kid hunting. If you'd like YOUTH stickers, please call 701.328.6300

Uncle Lynn brought us through the smoke and haze of the Outdoors Live kitchen for some tips to grill fish. And exercise physiologist Rory Beil started whipping us into shape for the fast approaching fall hunting season.

Next week on Outdoors Live we'll check in with Pheasants Forever http://www.pheasantsforever.org/ regional biologist Dan Hare and he'll help connect the dots between pheasant numbers and CRP.

Archery deer season is just around the corner and Marty Egeland has some tips to help put the wheels in motion for a successful fall bow hunt. And visit with Ron Schara http://www.mnbound.com/

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Last week on Outdoors Live we talked with Pheasants Forever http://www.pheasantsforever.org/ regional biologist Dan Hare and he connected the dots between pheasant numbers and CRP habitat.

Archery deer season is just around the corner and Marty Egeland gave us some tips to help put the wheels in motion for a successful fall bow hunt. And we visited with Ron Schara http://www.mnbound.com/ about coyote bountys, fatheads vs waterfowl and fish pigs.

Next week on Outdoors Live we'll be joined by Chief of the Wildlife Division Randy Kreil to get his take on some BIG issues. Also Tim Trieb from Midland Atlas has some ideas to help guide your fall hunts. Plus Henry Van Offlen with some pointers for your pointer, he's with the ND Retriever Club. 
Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Last week on Outdoors Live we talked with Chief of the Wildlife Division Randy Kreil to get his insight on the ND cougar season. Also Tim Trieb from Midland Atlas www.midlandatlas.com gave us some ideas to help enhance your fall hunts. Plus Henry Van Offlen with some pointers for your pointer, he's with the ND Retriever Club www.ndrc.org

Next week on Outdoors Live we'll visit with Joy Fahrenkog www.aim4athens.com She's an Olympic archer coming to Fargo. We'll make the connection between competitive archery and youth hunting recrutiment. Also Mike Szymanski, NDGF migratory game bird biologist with a look at waterfowl conditions and also Dorothy Feceske, furbearer biologist with insight on cougar behavior.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Last week on Outdoors Live we' visited with Joy Fahrenkog www.aim4athens.com She's an Olympic archer putting on a seminar in Fargo. We made the connection between competitive archery and youth hunting recrutiment. Also Mike Szymanski, NDGF migratory game bird biologist had some good things to say about the upcoming fall duck season in ND. Dorothy Feceske, furbearer biologist with insight on cougar behavior.

Next week Greg Link Assistant Chief of the Wildlife Division talks about the public land system in North Dakota and what hunters will find this year. Private lands coordinator Kevin Kading provides insight on PLOTS land--what it is, what it isn't--. And also State Game Warden Supervisor Paul Freeman.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) beginning Sept 3.
If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Next week on Outdoors Live: Greg Freeman leads us through the fall opening dates. GF Herald outdoors editor Brad Dokken checks in and we begin cleaning out the freezer with Uncle Lynn. We'll welcome your questions and comments via email to [email protected]om If you've an idea of a topic or guest&#8230;question or comment. Fire away

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) beginning Sept 3. 
If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we'll touch base with Rob Olson from www.deltawaterfowl.org to learn how important the Canadian prairie is to waterfowl in the plains of ND.

And he's the guy that makes Tony Dean look so good on TV. Paul Lepisto from www.tonydean.com with some tips on making amature outdoors videography top notch.

We'll also hook up with Brian Lynn from ESPN.com for the latest outdoors news from across the US.

We'll welcome your questions and comments via email to [email protected] If you've an idea of a topic or guest&#8230;question or comment. Fire away

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) beginning Sept 3. 
If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Outdoors Live is now available for down load at www.fargousa.com
click on the podcast directory link on the left hand side.

Thanks to Black Jack for making this possible.


----------



## dleier

Last week on Outdoors Live we'touched base with Rob Olson from www.deltawaterfowl.org to learn how important the Canadian prairie is to waterfowl in the plains of ND.

And he's the guy that makes Tony Dean look so good on TV. Paul Lepisto from www.tonydean.com with some tips on making amature outdoors videography top notch.

We also hook ed up with Brian Lynn from ESPN.com for the latest outdoors news from across the US. Including the idea of bringing African exotic species to the prairies of the Midwest.

Sept 3:

Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacountrymagazine.com tells us why fall in Dakota is the greatest time of year. From walleye to goose and pheasant hunting. Chris Grondahl from www.discovernd.com/gnf the NDGF and also Rob Driesline from www.outdoornews.com takes a closer look at the growing concern over what ATVs and other OHVs can impace public lands.

We'll welcome your questions and comments via email to [email protected] If you've an idea of a topic or guest&#8230;question or comment. Fire away And don't forget to check out the podcast link on the left menu bar. of www.fargousa.com. It's really easy to take Outdoors Live with you any where, any place.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) beginning Sept 3. *If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Next week on Outdoors Live:
We're joined by the Joe Montana, the Michael Jordan of conservation-Tony Dean www.tonydean.com with a few thoughts as we head into the heart of autumn. Ron Wilson, editor ND Outdoors magazine stops by and our West Dakota correspondent outreach biologist for NDGF www.discovernd.com/gnf Jeb Williams joins us for a visit.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
State game warden Corey Erck joins us with a run down of the rules and regulations for the fall hunts. We try to catch up with Miles from Minot and check the field conditions this fall. And Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors.com gives us some tips to hone up our waterfowl hunting this fall.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live It's time to think pheasants and Dan the Rooster Man Hare Regional Biologist with Pheasants Forever takes a look at the prairie pheasant population.

And with waterfowl hunting in full gear we'll take a step a closer look at the threat aquatic nuisance species pose to our waterfowl hunting with biologist Lynn Schlueter.

And the benefits of habitat variety with the ND Forest Service and Tom Claeys

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network at 11:10AM CT
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) *
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected] 
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com 
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we take a step back, and you should too-to discuss hunter safety in the field, and on the water. Jim Carter reminds us that the best day is a safe day. We'll chat with Mike Jacobs. Publisher, editor and columnist with the Grand Forks Herald www.grandforksherald.com

-but one of the most knowledgeable watchable wildlife enthusiasts you'll find. He'll tell us where to go and what to LOOK for.

And Doug Inkley from the National Wildlife Federation www.nwf.org takes a closer look at threats to our waterfowl habitat

http://www.nwf.org/globalwarming/ducks.cfm

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network at 11:10AM CT 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) *
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected] 
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com 
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

Randy Kreil, Chief of the Wildlife Division takes us in depth on the pheasant impact of the '05 storm.

Nick Simonson on fall bass fishing and his update from the field. www.nicksimonson.com.

and we'll check in with Fish and Wildlife Service biologist Gregg Knutsen for an update on the whooping crane migration.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network at 11:10AM CT 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)* 
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected] 
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com 
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We'll take a trip to the emergency room with Dr. Roller, he'll provide insight on what to do and what not to do for a variety of typical hunting accidents.

NDGF biologist Jeb Williams with a mid-season run down of the 2005 hunting season and special agent Mike Ness from the BCI takes us through the protocol of addressing a rural meth lab should you run across one. You'll be surprised how common it is.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

Disease biologist Dorothy Feceske brings us upto date on the latest on chronic wasting disease and continued surveillance. Game Warden Paul Freeman joins us for a rundown of the upcoming deer season rules and regulations and we'll hook up with outdoors writer Brad Dokken form the Grand Forks Herald www.grandforksherald.com

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at http://www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil weights in on the issue of coyote bounty's and gives us a deer season update. Deer is in the air and that means Uncle Lynn from the Outdooors Live kitchen has some tips and pointers to keep your venison tastey. And we'll continue our theme of safe trips outdoors with a look at severe weather warnings.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at http://www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We take a midseason look at deer hunting with Marty Egeland. We'll dispel some myths about the rut and keys to late November success. Also from the State Health Department, Kirby Krueger weighs in with the reality of bird flu and what it means to those spending time outdoors. And a look the world wide outdoor issues with Brian Lynn from www.ESPN.com/outdoors.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at http://www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live. We check in with biologist Miles from Minot. We'll take a look at the waterfowl migration and answer the question, "is it changing?" and "why".

Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine, www.dakotacountrymagazine.com tells us there's still time for hunting and fishing.

And Rick Tischaefer with the ND furharvesters and trappers association www.ndfhta.com on the importance of taking a kid&#8230;&#8230; trapping!
Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live: We begin the holiday season by saying thanks to the Director of the ND Game and Fish Department Dean Hildebrand. He'll join us for a special half-hour in depth look at his career&#8230;his thoughts on the issues that have shaped the past decade of North Dakota Outdoors. And We take a different look at the concerns over feeding wildlife with noted biologist Chris Grondahl.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at http://www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we spend a few moments with noted outdoors communicator Ron Schara from www.mnbound.com. We'll also touch base in the Turtle Mountains of north central North Dakota with Professor Chuck Lura http://www.misu-b.nodak.edu/ dynamics of changing habitat and how evident it really is. And Rick Tischaefer www.ndfhta.com on the need to take a kids&#8230;trapping

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
And don't forget to take Outdoors Live with you via podcast at www.fargousa.com
Click on the podcast directory on the left hand side.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we connect with Rob Driesline from www.outdoornews.com We'll also touch base with Randy Kreil Chief of the Wildlife Division with some comments on the challenge of managing deer urban deer. And we track down Miles from Minot wth a recap of the fall waterfowl hunt and the changes he's seeing.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on

790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on

This week on Outdoors Live. We take a look at the equation to get pheasants through a harsh Midwest winter with Dan Hare from Pheasants Forever. Greg Power takes a look into his crystal ball for '06 and Lake Sakakwea. And It's time to cook the Christmas goose, with Uncle Lynn from the Outdoors Live kitchen.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM*)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacounrtymagazine.com takes onto the ice for some tips on hard water fishing. And a focus on watchable wildlife with outreach biologist Jeb Willaims and Mark Gonzalez.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1130 KFAN Minneapolis (5AM)
1460 KLTC Dickinson *

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, Brad Dokken, outdoors editor for the Grand Forks Herald-www.grandforksherald.com--brings us the latest from Devils Lake and Lake of the Woods ice fishing. Marty Egeland rings in the New Year with some overlooked small game hunting--rabbits and squirrels.

Listen all across the ND Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1130 KFAN Mpls (5AM)
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson*

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we'll take a closer look at ice fishing in the area of the Missouri and Yellowstone River Confluence with Andy Anderson from Scenic Sports. Also a visit with Fisheries Biologist Lynn Schlueter and some finer points of predator hunting with Ross Renner.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1130 KFAN Minneapolis (5AM)
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson*

If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
We'll check out the hottest stuff on ice from www.nicksimonson.com find out what's the latest and greatest for 2006 hardwater fishing--and if it helps Nick catch any fish.

Lloyd Jones with the US FWS digs through the recent loosening of federal framework for hunting Canada geese.

And we'll take a closer look at all those fish consumption adivsorys with David Martusko from Consumer Freedom. Could it be that some of this has been fueld by the antis? no...

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1130 KFAN Minneapolis (5AM)
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
*
If you've an idea for a guest or topic, send me and email: [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

It's time once again to take a look at poaching at the message it sends to those which don't hunt. Chris Grondahl joins for a conversation that will open your eyes. And furbearer biologist Dorothy Feceske assess the first ever mountain lion season-what's been learned? And what's next? She'll weigh in with her thoughts.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department Director, Terry Steinwand joins us for an in depth visit on the issues facing hunting/fishing and trapping. CRP, low water in the Missouri--high water in Devils Lake, PLOTS are just a few of hte issues we'll tackle.

And we check in on some interesting outdoors news from across the nation with Brian Lynn from ESPN Outdoors.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week the 'new' Big Fish--Greg Power--recently appointed to succeed Terry Steinwand as the NDGF Fisheries Division Chief joins us. From low water in the Missouri River system to Devils Lake's high water, he'll take us through the issues.

And the guy that makes Tony Dean www.tonydean.com look so good, Paul Lepista (that's Lep is Toe) producer/videographer gives us tips from the top on outdoors videography.

And Rick Tischaefer from www.ndfhta.com how to keep those pelts in the best condition and when/where to sell.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to *[email protected]*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
Now is the time to think about your pup for next fall. Danny Ness from Sheyenne River Kennels joins us for some pointers before you take the puppy plunge. And we check into the singed walls of the Outdoors Live kitchen with Uncle Lynn. 
Also it's the Great Back Yard Bird Count of 2006. Genevieve Thompson from Audubon Dakota tells us about how you can become a citizen scientist. 
Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

It's the spring snow goose opener. We'll begin with a run down of rules and regulations with Dist Warden Supervisor Paul Freeman, from Devils Lake. Erik Myre is a seasoned veteran of the spring season and we'll pick his brain for some tips and pointers.

But the spring isn't all about goose hunting, so we'll check in with Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacountrymagazine.com to find out what else there is to do.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live Dan Hare Regional Biologist for Pheasants Forever www.pheasantsforever.org joins us. We'll ***** the winter (so far) for our ringnecked brethern.

Golden Eagle reseracher Margi Coyle updates us on the status of her work on our badlands eagles. She'll take us throug her research and how it relates to us.

And we track down *Miles from Minot.* If Mother Gullickson is reading. That's Greg Gullickson the bandit from Benedict. We'll catch up on where he's been and what's left to do this winter. Ever wondered how to get into the field of natural resource managment, he'll weigh in on this to.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to *[email protected]*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

PLOTS and CRP are two of the most talked about issues going on outdoors. Kevin Kading private lands biologist will tells us how the landscape of hunting will be effected in the future.

And we'll discuss Supreme Court deliberations on small wetlands with John Devney from Delta Waterfowl. Short term and what this all could mean down the road for the future of waterfowl and hunting.

and Marty Egeland brings us the basics on reloading. How to get started, what you'll need and how to save money on your shooting sports.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we're joined by ND State Game Warden Bill Schaller. We'll take a look at some winter time warden activity and also discuss the moose/elk/bighorn sheep seasons.

Dale Miles from the US Sportsmens Alliance kicks around ideas for retaining and recruting new hunters.

And MN DNR Conservation Officer Tim Gray gives us an inside look at a recent case and how he sealed the deal.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM*)

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
The snow geese have finally arrived and we'll connect with Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors.com with tips and tactics.

Biologist Jeb Williams tells us the spring snow goose season IS making a difference in bringing the population back into check.

And the surest sign that spring has sprung is our Big Gobbler--Dan Driessen joining us for a chat to get us prepped for the spring turkey season.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on 
*550 KFYR Bismarck 
790 KFGO Fargo 
910 KCJB Minot 
1440 KKXL Grand Forks 
1460 KLTC Dickinson 
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This Saturday on outdoors live, we're joined by the Director or the NDGF *Terry Steinwand* for a discussion on shoreline access along the beaches of Lake Sak.

We'll be connecting with *Mark Gonzalez* for a watchable wildlife update, although the snow geese have slowed, there's still plent of new arrivals to welcome the end of winter.

And finally we take a look at expanding corporate farming practices and how they affect our hunting and fishing with Patty Lovera from www.foodandwaterwatch.org

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*
If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
dleier


----------



## dleier

This Saturday the Chief of the Fisheris Division Greg Power joins us for a run down of all the new fishing rules and regulations.

We'll also be joined by *Brian Lynn from ESPN Outdoors,* he'll chime in on the latest controversy surrounding bass fishing and the rising popularity of all things bass.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]
dleier


----------



## dleier

This week we kick off the show with a visit from the Outdoors Live kitchen and Uncle Lynn--goose, turkey or even ham for Easter? He's got a new way to cook up the old stand by.

Also we sift through the glut of information on the bird flu with Kirby Krueger from the Health Department.

And we take a look at late winter and early spring nesting conditions for waterfowl with Dr. Scott Stephens from Ducks Unlimited.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*

If you've an question/comment or topic send an email to [email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we bring in the Chief of the Wildlife Division Randy Kreil. A huge series of meetings taking place across the US makes a stop in Fargo on April 19 at the Doublewood Inn. The USFWS SEIS on waterowl hunting and regulations. What does this mean to hunters in ND? We'll find out.

And we set sail for our first open water fishing trip of the year with Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country www.dakotacountrymagazine.com we'll find out where to go, what to look for--what works, and what doesn't.

Finally Rick Tischaefer from www.ndfhta.com The ND Fur Hunters and Trappers association brings us into the field of getting kids interested in trapping.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week we begin with a discussion on recruting the next generation of hunters with the Big Daddy Eagle DitcherChris Grondahl. Sure we're selling more licenses than ever before, BUT does that alone tell the whole story?

Also Tom Claeys from the ND Forest Service with some tips and ideas for planting and pruning trees during the spring season.

And a visit with Danny the Dogman Ness from Sheyenne River Kennels of West Fargo. It seems more and more people are going straight to the shock collars, he'll tell us why that's not the best idea.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email:[email protected]


----------



## dleier

We kick off the show this week with www.kx4.com meteorologist Shawna Olson. We'll keep you safe and sound with all you need to be aware of when it comes to spring/summer storm season. What do all those watches, warnings and advisories mean to us spending time outdoors?

Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand joins us for an update on issues.

and biologist Lynn Schlueter takes a look at the Devils Lake carp situation

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we begin with a look at the impact of fishing--the benefits of getting kids hooked on fishing with Bruce Matthewes from *www.rbff.com* the recreational boating and fishing foundation.

We talk about the importance of access to more than just hunting, it's an issue when it comes to fishing to. Bob Frohlich tells us what goes into finding, placing and using boat landing areas. From Lake Sak. to Devils Lake fishing access is a huge issue.

Non-game biologist Sandy Hagen updates us on the work looking at the under appreciated species.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM*)
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, while MN is thinkin fishing we'll fast forward to this fall and bring you the run down on the ND deer licenses for fall 2006 with *Randy Kreil* Chief of the Wildlife Division.

We've tracked down Miles from Minot, the Benedict Bandit and we'll catch up on the paddlefish season and what elses he's found at the end of his rod.

And we're joined by *Mike Jacob*s from the Grand Forks Herald, author of Always in Season, http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... ke_jacobs/ with a look at some of the watchable wildlife activities taking place across the praire this spring and summer.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week we'll catch up with Nick Simoson www.nicksimonson.com with the importance of CPR for fishing, that's catch, photo and release.

We'll be joined by his buddy Einar from Norwary for an interesting comparision of fishing in the Midwest to what you'll find on the other side of the pond.

Mike Kangas from the Forest Service tells us about the latest invasvie species the Emerald Ash Borer

and yes indeed the latest on the Cayuga video too...

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

Saturday morning at 11:10 CT

This week, biologist Jeb Wiliams brings us upto date on a number of topics. deer applications, shoreline access on Lake Sak. and why NOT to pick up baby critters.

We'll connect with Pheasants Forever Regional Biologist Dan Hare for some insight to the upcoming prime nesting time for our feathered friends.

And we spend the holiday weekend, fishing with www.dakotacountrymagazine.com Jon Mitzel. Where to go? What to do? He'll give us some insight.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

We kick off this weeks show at 11:10CT with our monthly visit with Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand. 

Also we'll take our cooking outside the pan with Uncle Lynn from the Outdoors Live kitchen. Grilling? over the campfire? what's the best way to cook your summer fish? We'll find out

And we take our first trip of the summer to Teddy Roosevelt National Park with Bruce Kaye. 

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We'll fight the bite of misinformation of West Nile Virus and other outdoors risks with Tracey Miller from the Health Department. 

*Biologist Marty Egeland*--two dogs--brings us the latest stats from last falls grouse and partridge seasons.

And Scott Stephans from www.ducksunlimited.org takes us across the praire with an update on the spring and early summer waterfowl conditions.

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network on
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we'll take a closer look at the politics of Missouri River water management with US Senator Byron Dorgan.

He's the outdoors editor of the www.grandforksherald.com and also on www.why-fish.com find out what's hot along the banks of the Red River with Brad Dokken.

We'll keep you safe and sound with a visit on what to do and what not to do in the event of some summer outdoors accidents with Dr. Kevin Mickelson from St. Alexius Medical Center.
listen all across the Clear Channel radio network at 11:10CT
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we're joined by Chris Grondahl biologist. We'll take a look at turkeys and why some units are closed for the fall and how difficult turkeys are for wildlife managers.

We'll be joined by Chris Hull from SD Game, Fish and Parks. Planning a trip to the Black Hills for Sturgis or maybe Lake Oahe near Pierre? He'll let you know all there is about fishing Southern Dakota.

And with summer boating season kicking into high gear, we'll take some boat and water safety reminders with Game Warden Gene Massee

Listen all across the Clear Channel radio network at 11:10CT
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson*
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

Dick Beardsley checks in with some fishing tips for the Holiday weekend. He'll tell us what's biting and how to put'em in the boat.

And we're joined by Jim Jost from the Farms Service Agency. He's one of the guy's in the know on CRP and the future of the backbone of more than just hunting.

We'll also be joined by Rory Beil. He's a relatively new hunter, but an old hand when it comes to our health and physical fitness. He works as an exercise physiologist with Merit Care and he'll get us whipped into shape for our fall hunts.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

We'll bring you the latest wildlife information from *Randy Kreil, Chief of the Wildlife Division.*

Also Paul Lepisto is the videographer from http://www.tonydean.com He'll bring us tips from the top on how to make our outdoors videos and photo's look top notch.

And Tom Claeys from the Forest Service helps keep our woodlands thriving and healthy with the does and don'ts

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

The Director of the NDGF Terry Steinwand joins us. The Western Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies www.wafwa.org is coming to Bismarck next week. Game and Fish Directors from across the Western US will gather. Terry will tell us about some of the hot issues they'll discuss.

And we're joined by Jeb Williams one of our regular guests-we'll touch on some of the latest data coming in from the field as we prepare for fall '06 hunts.

We'll also be joined by Brett Pauly from www.espn.com/outdoors. We'll take a look across the country at some of the interesting issues.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

We'll connect with Directors from several Western states as the Western Association of Fish and Wildlife Agencies gather in Bismarck. From canned hunts, high fenced shooting, to disease concerns. We'll take a view from the top. 
*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
We'll take you to the Conservation Park at the North Dakota State Fair-where literally thousands of youngsters learn about fish, fishing, trapping, and safe shooting with Greg Gullickson

Nick Simonson from www.nicksimonson.com is wetting his line in a new way. He's got some interesting tips on getting into fly-fishing the Midwest.

And aquatic nuisance species are wreaking havoc across the states from Wisconsin to Montana, biologist Lynn Schlueter brings us upto date on what's been found and how agencies must deal with this problem.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we're joined by Cindy Peterson from the Dickinson Press Minnesota adding skeet/trap shooting, and the archery in schools program up and running. Can fishing as a high school sport be that far behind? She'll tell us what's possible.

We'll hook up with Greg Power, Fisheries Division Chief, with a look at summer fish kills-what causes them and is there anything we can do to address this?

Sturgis rally and summer vacations to the Black Hills means only one thing? Time to go fishing with Chris Hull from SD Game Fish and Parks.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Doug,

Can you ask Greg to comment on the health of the Sak fishery? I know a lot of "skinny" walleyes that are being caught, as well as poor looking sauger. Also a lack of bait fish showing up on the sonar. Just curious if they are thinking about any new regulations or what their stocking plans are until the water comes back up.


----------



## dleier

will do


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
I've referred to him as the Joe Montana of modern day conservation. He's spent a life time working for the benefit of things such as grass and clean water. Tony Dean www.tonydean.com will be our guest for an extended conversation. He'll tackle some of the current hot topics and get his take on the current state of our outdoors.

And we'll hook up with the Director of the North Dakota Wildlife Federation www.ndwf.org Shawn McKenna. We'll find out what issues the Federation is working for the good of the cause.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we're begin our fall hunting preparations and kick it off with the archery season with Marty Egeland.

We'll take a trip down the trap line with your Senor' Snarer Rick Tischaefer from the www.ndfhta.com .

We'll take a walk outside with a watchable wildlife updte and Mark Gonzalez, he just completed an awesome birding event with a group of sight disable youths&#8230;

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

It's all about kicking off the fall this week:
Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand
Wildlife Division Chief Randy Kreil
Outreach Supervisor Chris Grondahl--

all that and more Saturday morning at 11:09 CT

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
We're rolling into the hunting season full speed ahead. Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors.com will check with a report on the early Canada goose season. He'll share some insight and tips to improve your success this fall.

We'll also get an update from Jon Mitzel from www.dakotacountrymagazine.com with some fall fishing and a quick hit on the opening archery deer, dove hunting and even a little antelope.

Also Brian Lynn from www.espn.com/outdoors will check in.
all that and more Saturday morning at 11:09 CT

550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live taking you back into the field during the early Canada goose season with Erik Myhre. He'll give us some tips and insight on how to make this early season a success.

We'll also take you right to a duck banding operation near Lake Ilo National Wildlife Refuge with Rick Warhurst from Ducks Unlimited.

*And finally it's time to take you into the kitchen with our Chief Chef Uncle Lynn in the Outdoors Live kitchen. 

all that and more Saturday morning at 11:09 CT

550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]*


----------



## dleier

The only outdoors radio show to take you into the field on Saturday morning. 

This week we track down the Benedict Bandit, the Sturgis Sentinel--Miles from Minot. He'll give us another report from the field as we roll through the final weekend of the early Canada goose season.

Beth Ruth from the http://www.ussportsmen.org/ brings us an update on what some of the anti-hunting organizations are upto while were spending our time in the field they're plotting to take away our rights.

Also scheduled to appear is Tom Claeys from the State Forest Service with some early fall reminders and tips on keeping our trees healthy heading into fall and throughout winter. 
all that and more Saturday morning at 11:09 CT

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

It's the North Dakota waterfowl opener and we'll bring you the latest migration reports AND

This week we dig into the controversy over telescoping sites with muzzleloaders. *Toby Bridges* is bringing action against MN, ND and many states to change this restrcition. He'll tell us why and what happens next.

[b]Rick Aker-[/b]-yes that Rick Aker joins us for an update on his fall hunts and some tips on the latest rage in outdoor hunt preservation from Rough Rider Wildlife Studios.

And finally just because it's fall doesnt mean we should put the rods--fly and other--on the shelf. We'll be hooking up with Tom Helgeson from Midwest Fly fishing magazine. 

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) *


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
It's time to batten down the hatch and dig into the 2006 hunting season. We'll welcome back to the show all around outdoors guru Nick Simonson from www.nicksimonson.com We'll get his take on the grouse, duck and maybe even take one last cast this fall.

We'll also dig into the growing debate over technology and archery hunting with a guy whose' spent his life behind a bow. Paul Speral. What does he think about electronic range finding devices, trail cams?

And finally NDGF Private Lands coordinator Kevin Kading brings us upto date on the PLOTS of North Dakota and the only Community Match PLOTS in the state in southern Dickey County.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*
emailutdoorsliv[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week: Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand give's us a rundown of the HOT topics crossing his desk this fall.

Also Dan Hare from Phesants Forver www.pheasantsforever.org gives us a preview of the upcoming pheasant season across the Midwest. Here's a little hint--it's gonna be good!

And Dan Nelson from Delta Waterfowl www.deltawaterfowl.org checks in with the latest on the waterfowl season this year. What's the weather doing to the migration, and how did the drought impact our ducks? Find out all that and more Saturday morning.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We're rolling into the hunting season full speed ahead. Randy Kreil Chief of the Wildlife Division checks in with a report on the pheasant season opener and update on some of the many othere ongoing seasons. From sharp-tails, to antelope, ducks and geese it's a great season outdoors.

We'll also take a look at hunting seasons south of the border. It's rooster time in South Dakota and Chris Hull from South Dakota Game Fish and Parks will tells us all we need to know about ringnecks from our southern neighbors.

Also James Hochalter from USDA on a new innovative program called CP 37.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live Shawn McKenna from the North Dakota Wildlife Federation is our guest. There's a survey being conducted on the subject of canned hunts. We'll find out why and what the next step is.

Biologist Lynn Schlueter also checks in with some thoughts on the future of duck hunting and what hunters can do to help ensure our ponds and sloughs stay productive for future generations.

Our last stop is with North Dakota FFA and Jessie Hendrickson, we'll bridge the gap between hunters/landowners and how FFA has evolved to being more than just cows and plows.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:
It's time to head out into the field, and we'll make sure you stay safe with Hunter Education Coordinator Jim Carter some of the basic safety reminders are the only sure way to keep your fall hunts successful.

And Game Warden Supervisor Paul Freeman checks in from the field with a report from behind the badge.

We'll continue our look to the future of natural resource with Zac Peterson from www.misu-b.nodak.edu .com MSU Bottineau and we'll find out what it takes to prepare for a career in fish and wildlife management.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We're rolling into the deer hunting season full speed ahead. Director of the Game and Fish Department Terry Steinwand checks in with a report on the deer season and update on some of the many other ongoing seasons. From sharp-tails, to, ducks and geese it's a great season outdoors.

We'll also track down Miles from Minot, the Benedict Bandit. Opie Gullickson. It's deer season and biologist Greg Gullickson checks in with some deer hunting season do's and dont's.

Also Game Warden Gene Masse with a rundown on the rules and regulations.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

Saturday morning at 11AM CT

This week we begin with author *Jennifer Bove *with insight and tips on taking kids with you hunting. She's got some great ideas of how to make sure kids enjoy their time afield, and stay safe too.

Next we take you into the field with Special Agent Mike Ness with the BCI, mobile meth labs are just one on the many dangers hunters may stumble upon in the field. Find out what to do, and what not to do to.

And finally the Legislative session will be addressing canned hunts and game farms, *Senator Tim Mathern *has a bill to protect the future of hunting in our great state.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

dleier said:


> Saturday morning at 11AM CT
> 
> This week we begin with author *Jennifer Bove *with insight and tips on taking kids with you hunting. She's got some great ideas of how to make sure kids enjoy their time afield, and stay safe too.
> 
> Next we take you into the field with Special Agent Mike Ness with the BCI, mobile meth labs are just one on the many dangers hunters may stumble upon in the field. Find out what to do, and what not to do to.
> 
> And finally the Legislative session will be addressing canned hunts and game farms, *Senator Tim Mathern *has a bill to protect the future of hunting in our great state.
> 
> *550 KFYR Bismarck
> 790 KFGO Fargo
> 910 KCJB Minot
> 1440 KKXL Grand Forks
> 1460 KLTC Dickinson
> 1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


This week on Outdoors Live were going to take you through some of the big issues affecting hunting across the nation with Beth Ruth from the US Sportsmens Alliance. They're an organization working for the future of hunting.

Also we'll get the local lowdown with Brad Dokken from the Grand Forks Herald an update on deer season in NE North Dakota and Northwest MN also some insight into ruffed grouse in MN and sauger fishing on the Red.

And we'll wrap it up with one of my favorite stops--the kitchen--Uncle Lynn---the Chief Chef and Matre De from the Outdoors Live kitchen.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

With Thanksgiving turkey still in our mind and on our waist, we connect with James Christopherson from the National Wild Turkey Federation.

Also our old friend Jeb Williams is back with a new title and new work requirments. He'll weigh in on the growing stress of our public land hunting opportunities and you'll be surprised at the kind of users are frequenting lands paid for by hunting license funds. Everything from paint-balling teenagers, to horseback clubs. They all want a piece of action on the public land.

And we learn a little bit more about one of my favorite furbearers the otter with researcher Zac Olson from Purdue University

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live were going to take you through some of the statistics of spearing in the real or perceived impact on those lakes. Greg Power Fisheries Division Chiefs takes us into the spearfishing data to separate the real from the perceived.

Also we'll get the lowdown on Christmas Bird Counts with GenevivieThompson from the National Audubon Society, they're putting citizen scientists to work and you can be a part of this great tradition.
And we'll wrap it up with one of my favorite stops we'll check out the trap line with Rick Tischaefer from the Furtakers and Hunters Association.

550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
email[email protected]


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live were going to take you through some of the statistics of spearing in the real or perceived impact on those lakes. Greg Power Fisheries Division Chiefs takes us into the spearfishing data to seperate the real from the perceived.

Also we'll get the lowdown on Christmas Bird Counts with Genevivie Thompson from the National Audubon Society, they're putting citizen scientists to work and you can be a part of this great tradition.
And we'll wrap it up with one of my favorite stops we'll check out the trap line with Rick Tischaefer from the Furtakers and Hunters Association.

And Lloyd Jones from the US Fish and Wildlife Service weighs in on the affects of reduced funding for area FWS offices.

550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

It's time to keep out eye on the sky as we head outdoors this winter. Meteorologist Shawna Olson from KXJB TV 4 joins us. Watches, warnings...what they mean, when they come and how to react.

We'll get rigged up for some early season ice angling with Nick Simonson from http://www.nicksimonson.com

And we track down Miles from Minot, Opie Gullickson, find out what's at the end of his pole this time of year. Spearfishing, back yard bird feeing and more.


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live. It's Christmas and Holiday's mean we'll connect with Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine. With tips and tactics for early season ice and late season roosters.

Also we'll start talking about some the legislative issues with Shawan McKenna from the ND Wildlife Federation.

And finally, Ross Renner introduces us to predator hunting.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week we close out the year with a the Chief of the Wildlife Division Randy Kreil, with his take on some of the pressing issues.

Chris Grondahl and I kick around pan fish limits.

and Jeb Williams discusses the changing mindset of feeding wildlife throughout the winter.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

It's time to sit down and visit with the modern day Joe Montana of the outdoors. Tony Dean checks in for a visit on some of the important issues, not just in the North Dakota legislature but key developments which will shape the future of hunting, fishing and trapping.

And we'll take to the ice with Chris Hustad from www.nodakoutdoors.com with some tips and tactics for what should be mid-season hard water fishing.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we'll take a look at the BIG picture of hunting legislation with Beth Ruth from the United State Sportsmens Alliance.

Outreach Biologist Marty Egeland checks in from the 2007 ND Wildlife Federation annual meeting in Bismarck.

And Joel Heitkamp gives us an update on happenings from the 2007 ND Legislative session.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM) *


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We take a look at hot legislative issues with Shawn McKenna from the North Dakota Wildlife Federation.

We'll take you across the praire's for a hard-water fishing update with Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine.

And we'll start getting primed for the spring snow goose season with our first stop in South Dakota with Chris Hull from South Dakota Game Fish and Parks. 

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we're joined by the Chief Chef and Matre' De of the Outdoors Live kitchen Uncle Lynn, we'll clean out the freezer and find some new way's to cook some old standby's.

And Rick Tischaefer from the North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association www.ndfhta.com takes us out to the trap line.

Also Ron Royer from Minot State University with an in depth look at one environmental indictaor that's to often overlooked on the prairie's.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we take a look at some mid-winter fishing issues with Greg Power Fisheries Division Chief for the NDGF.

We'll get a legislative update from State Rep. Todd Porter from Mandan

and Chris Grondahl weighs in on the issue of baiting.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live. We sit down with the director of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department Terry Steinwand, we'll discuss TRNP elk situation, legislative issues and more.

Also outreach biologist Nathaniel Umphrey we'll take us through some of the news of the week including the watchable wildlife photo contest and updates on CRP issues.

Also Brandon Mason from the Mule Deer foundation talks about mule deer habitat and issues his organization is working on.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we'll connect with Brett Pauly from ESPN Outdoors. I think many people are familiar with Sports Illustrated's Faces in the Crowd, we'll Brett has the numbers broke down, and you might be surprised where fishing and other outdoor activities placed.

Also a legislative update from State Senator Joel Heitkamp. We'll get his take on the 2007 legislative session from inside the doors of the Senate Natural Resources hearings.

And Jim Jost from USDA with an update on the current state of CRP signups.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*


----------



## dleier

Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand joins us with insight into the TRNP elk issue and a legislative discussion.

We'll also connect with Dan "the BIG gobbler" Driessen to get YOU ready for the spring turkey hunting season.

And Tom Helgeson from Midwest Fly Fishing magazine---it may still look like winter, but spring fly fishing is coming fast. We'll get you ready for it.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

We begin this week on Outdoors Live with a rundown of the moose-elk-bighorn sheep license and seasons with Miles from Minot.

Next up is Beth Ruth from the US Sportsmens Alliance with a look at some legislative issues in North Dakota and affecting hunters across the US.

And finally Paul Bultsma from Ducks Unlimited details just what DU is doing to help save CRP and habitat.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We check in with outreach biologist Marty Egeland with a rundown of last falls prairie chicken season. Also an update on remaining tags for non-resident archery deer and turkey too.

Also spring snow goose hunting with Erik Myhre
and late ice angling with Nick Simonson.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live, we'll run down the growing competition for people wanting to utilize public lands. Dog trainers, ATV users...not just hunters. Jeb Williams with a look at State Game and Fish policy on their lands.

The spring migration is on and Mark Gonzalez gives us a watchable wildlife update.

North Dakota Hunter Education instructor of the year Lori Schweigert checks in live from a hunter education class.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live:

We check in with....Chris Hustad....ever heard of him? We'll talk spring snow goose hunting.

Jon Mitzel from Dakota Country magazine on some spring fishing

and live from Washington DC Shawn McKenna from the North Dakota Wildlife Federation.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live the Chief of the Wildlife Division Randy Kreil joins us to dissect the deer season numbers from last fall.

Miles from Minot--aka Greg Gullickson--with a run down on upcoming Advisory Board meeting items.

*Brett Wiedmann* bighorn sheep biologist with a look at bighorn sheep management in North Dakota

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week Game and Fish Director Terry Steinwand joins us. with a look at some of the hot issues this spring

Also Dan Hare from Pheasants Forever with a look at how this recent cold spell impacted our roosters

and Fisheries Division Chief Greg Power with an update for Dakota anglers.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we visit with Wildlife Chief Randy Kreil as he lays out the plans for the 2007 mountain lion hunting season.

The Big Gobbler Dan Driessen checks in with some spring turkey hunting tactics.

Wildlife Vet Doctor Ericka Butler weighs in on the trickle down impact of TB in Minnesota.

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)
*


----------



## dleier

This week on Outdoors Live we're joined by meteorologist Shawna Olson from KXJB TV 4. We'll take a run down of what severe weather warnings and watches mean and how to react when your outdoors.

Also Bob Backman from RiverKeepers with a look at the Red River and how to fish it.

And finally we'll bring you the latest and greatest fishing must haves for 2007 .

*550 KFYR Bismarck
790 KFGO Fargo
910 KCJB Minot
1440 KKXL Grand Forks
1460 KLTC Dickinson
1130 KFAN Minneapplis (5AM)*


----------

